# But I want one now ....



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I get a lot of emails and phone calls from puppy buyers who are looking for a puppy and they want it now, if not now, then yesterday. :blink:

Sometimes, I get a puppy inquiry email on Friday that I do not have a chance to answer until I get back from a weekend at shows and by the time I reply on Monday the person responds with "I've already found one." :huh: I get a sinking feeling in my stomach when this happens. Not because I wish I could have been the one to place one of my puppies with them, as the odds are I probably did not have any to offer, but because I know that "most" of the time this means that the buyer has been impulsive and the puppy they have found is likely from a BYB or even a pet store. Ethical show breeders would rarely be able or willing to place a puppy on such short notice. Breed Rescue groups who try hard to match the right home to each dog they bring in also do not typically have that quick of a turn around. 

I know there are exceptions to every "rule" and many people have been able to find a new best friend fast, but being in a hurry and making decisions very quickly tends to tilt the odds toward the the people who make it their business to be puppy suppliers - the greeders. 

If you want an ethical breeder who carefully plans every litter and tries hard to find the perfect home for their puppies be prepared to take your time and do your homework. Our SM friend Marj frequently posts about how it is best to search for a breeder to work with first, rather than searching first for the available puppy. This is great advice, but to expand on it further, I would suggest that establishing a connection with a breeder you like can often open up the network of other breeders to you.

Weigh your options. The list of ethical show breeders for Maltese is not nearly as long as the list of BYB type breeders. You may find there are very few in your area. The wait for a puppy from these breeders can last many months (sometimes longer). If you are not prepared to wait for months, then you will most likely have to be willing to expand your search area. In the end though, finding a new puppy fast should not be as high a priority as finding the right match for you and your family. :thumbsup: The best "friends" in our life truly are worth the wait.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

As always Carina, you have hit the mark well here! I learned this lesson when we were living in the UK. . . it was worth the wait! I learned so much in that long process.
Thank you for an excellent posting.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

:amen: that sounds like me before I found this forum.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Excellent post. I know it is hard to wait but you won't be sorry if you do wait and find the perfect match. Just the application/interview process takes time and then chances are they aren't old enough to go home yet! Agree thanks to this community, it saved me from making the mistake.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

When I knew I was ready to begin my search it took months and months and when the litter was born there wasn't a female for me  from the breeder I was working with. I then realized that I needed to expand my search and contacted at the time I think three reputable breeders and kept in touch with each of them. As it turned out, my McCartney was spoken for with a deposit and her potential home fell through due to a family crisis. She was everything I was looking for and I truly believe in what Carina has written. Take your time, do your research, find a true breeder that breeds for all the right reasons. I was happy to learn after that the Breeder picked me! She had a waiting list a mile long but because of what I had to offer and how well I interviewed with all of my questions and knowledge I was chosen. 

And Carina, your line of dogs are just beautiful. Thanks again for sharing some valuable information . 

Carol and McCartney Blue


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: Excellent post! Carina thanks for sharing. Both the breeder and the buyer need to know it is a good relationship and best home for the puppy.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Great post as always, Carina! 

I will admit that when I was looking for my first dog, I wanted one right away...I think there was a week between the time that I decided to finally get a dog and the time that I brought Bailey home. I was in such a rush that I must have looked at a dozen shelters, rescues, breeders, and even some BYBs/puppy mills (I didn't know better at the time!). That was right around the time that I joined SM and started doing research...I quickly realized that I had gone about it the wrong way and had done all the wrong things. THANKFULLY I got extremely lucky and ended up with a rescue and Bailey is the most perfect dog...BUT I know now that it could easily have gone the other way. 

Years later, when I began searching for a Maltese I, of course, decided to do things a little differently. I had no problem with waiting as long as it took (and as you know, it took a while! haha!) to find the perfect puppy for us. I wanted to find just the right fit and wanted a breeder that I connected with and who I knew would make an effort to match us with the right puppy for us. I can't tell you how happy I am to have met you and have waited for a puppy from you...little Emma is PERFECT and we are beyond THRILLED with her :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome post! Sooooo um Carina can I have one million and one maltese now???? and sorry who can blame anyone just falling head over heels for your malts! And you would be so worth the wait!!! so can I have one NOW???? LMAO just joking


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

CloudClan said:


> I get a lot of emails and phone calls from puppy buyers who are looking for a puppy and they want it now, if not now, then yesterday. :blink:
> 
> Sometimes, I get a puppy inquiry email on Friday that I do not have a chance to answer until I get back from a weekend at shows and by the time I reply on Monday the person responds with "I've already found one." :huh: I get a sinking feeling in my stomach when this happens. Not because I wish I could have been the one to place one of my puppies with them, as the odds are I probably did not have any to offer, but because I know that "most" of the time this means that the buyer has been impulsive and the puppy they have found is likely from a BYB or even a pet store. Ethical show breeders would rarely be able or willing to place a puppy on such short notice. Breed Rescue groups who try hard to match the right home to each dog they bring in also do not typically have that quick of a turn around.
> 
> ...




:goodpost::aktion033:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great post, excellent advice for those searching for a new puppy.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Such a great post Carina! Very useful for those looking to get a puppy. Totally worth the wait for the right dog from the right breeder.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Great post!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

*Terrific advice!*

Thank you for that. I am currently interviewing breeders for my next Maltese and I have it narrowed down to 2, but am always open to looking at more. 

I am finding it daunting to find them! You are right, there are more BYB than quality breeders.

If you have any advice (or if you are expecting a litter soon ??) or know of someone on the East Coast to help in my search, I would be very grateful!

I prefer the east as I will likely drive (or fly) for my new baby.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Great post Carina ,

my experiences with breeders have not been the greatest but i would be willing and trusting to wait for one of your puppies oxoxox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well put, Carina. I'll be thankful forever to the guidance of SM. When I joined here I was clueless about BYB's and petshops who all sell puppy mill pups. They try to tell you the only use the best breeders. What a lie. So I came on here and it took me 9 MONTHS to find Tyler but I couldn't have found a sweeter, cuter, healthier, more handsome boy if I tried. So well worth looking for an ethical breeder.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Great post, thanks for sharing such valuable insight.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Great post, Carina! Thank you for taking the time to help educate newbies who might stumble upon this forum. I feel blessed that when I decided on the Maltese breed that I found this site.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Great advice, Carina! When I found Annie the process went so quickly with her rescue group - it was just the right time. When I decided to adopt Ruby, my daughter was fostering her and it took quite a while, she had to have extensive surgery, I had to submit an application to the director and then have a home inspection. They were both so worth it.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I definitely agree. It is best to wait! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Totally agree! and well said...my mom always taught me, anything worth having is worth waiting for


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Carina thanks for posting. This is so true! Buying a puppy should not be an impulse decision, and unfortunately for many folks it is. And many times that does not work out well.


----------

